# Teaching job in RAK



## jaya (Mar 14, 2010)

hi,
i would be relocating to rak soon with my husband. 
I am a teacher by profession and would like to continue teaching in rak.
Can anyone suggest me the best english speaking school over there?

Also would like to know the best place to rent a furnished 2bhk flat. I have heard about Al Hamra but guess it will be far from my husband's work place. any other good areas?
Thanks


----------

